# 2017 Great Lakes Largemouth Series Eastern Division Schedule



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

I am happy to announce the 2017 Eastern Division Schedule, featuring tournaments from Lorain to Ashtabula Harbor. In addition to fishing the Eastern Division, GLLS members are eligible to fish the Toledo and Central divisions. This allows anglers along the North Coast the opportunity to make their own schedule by entering events on any of the fifteen (15) weekends that the GLLS hosts tournaments in 2017! G.L.L.S tournaments allow teams to fish multiple locations, and allow tournament anglers a cost effective way to qualify for the 100% payback championship in October, by participating in a minimum of four events.

*2017 Eastern Division Schedule*
#1 June 25th (Sun.) Mentor @ Mentor Lagoons 
#2 July 16th (Sun.) Cleveland @ Edgewater Public Boat Ramp
#3 August 6th (Sun.) Ashtabula Harbor @ Lakeshore Park Ramp 
#4 August 27th (Sun.) Cleveland @ Edgewater Public Boat Ramp
#5 September 10th (Sun.) Lorain/Black River @ Black River Wharf Boat Launch 
# 6 September 24th (Sun.) Cleveland @ Edgewater Public Boat Ramp

See the website for more details: http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/eastern-division/


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

jobu said:


> I am happy to announce the 2017 Eastern Division Schedule, featuring tournaments from Lorain to Ashtabula Harbor. In addition to fishing the Eastern Division, GLLS members are eligible to fish the Toledo and Central divisions. This allows anglers along the North Coast the opportunity to make their own schedule by entering events on any of the fifteen (15) weekends that the GLLS hosts tournaments in 2017! G.L.L.S tournaments allow teams to fish multiple locations, and allow tournament anglers a cost effective way to qualify for the 100% payback championship in October, by participating in a minimum of four events.
> 
> *2017 Eastern Division Schedule*
> #1 June 25th (Sun.) Mentor @ Mentor Lagoons
> ...


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a great time last year, Brian&Mike did a great job. End of
June seems like a late start, need to add a tourney in May some time. Think you would get a good turn out. Willing to help out if needed. Thanks Rick R. 216-789-3853


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think you can keep bass before the 3rd weekend in June


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

May1st to June 24th you cannot contain any bass which is why there aren't any tourneys!


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> May1st to June 24th you cannot contain any bass which is why there aren't any tourneys!


Thanks Scum Frog, forgot Erie had separate regs, April 30 would work for me, LOL


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Head on over to the western basin division....our opening tourney is April 30th! Counts towards your tournaments as well for the Championship! Usually takes around 20lbs or so to win!


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> Head on over to the western basin division....our opening tourney is April 30th! Counts towards your tournaments as well for the Championship! Usually takes around 20lbs or so to win!


I'm not driving 200 miles round trip to give guys my $$$. I'm still a bass rookie LOL..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

All about the experience and memories man honestly! Especially if you make it to the championship you will be fishing out of that area anyways!


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> All about the experience and memories man honestly! Especially if you make it to the championship you will be fishing out of that area anyways!


I agree, we fished the 2016 championship, think we came in 27th and had a great time. Im sure i'll be there on the 30th if I don't go to Fla.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Are any boaters looking to fish this series need a co-angler? Please reach out to me.


----------

